
Fable II - kirubakaran
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/12/fable-ii-arguably-better-than-getting.html
======
robertk
Just because it's Steve Yegge does not mean a review of a mediocre game
deserves to be on Hacker News.

------
russell
I don't think he liked it.

------
qqq
if it's so bad, why'd he finish playing it?

and the time he spent playing it is worth WAY more than the $160 (as he must
know).

